# Fainters and milking?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a trade in progress for a doe or doeling. The alpine I was going to get is no longer available...but the woman said she might have a fainter doe.All I know is she tried milking her last year and the doe fainted on her :slapfloor: but she said she has been working with her getting on the stand and she was planning to milk her this year. (Last year the woman was pregnant, so a fainting doe was a bit much to deal with! lol) She said either her or possibly a nubian kid...I would rather get an adult than a kid, so hence my question.....
Does anyone milk their Fainter, and if so what do you get out of her? I am not into small goats here, but from what I can tell, Fainter sizes can vary a great deal. My buck is Fainter and weighs 150 lbs or so....but I have seen really small looking Fainters online....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She fainted??? On the milking stand???:ROFL: Oh my....the tears are rolling! LOL I've never heard of milking a fainter (guess now I know why!) but since they are traditionally meat goats....I dunno....depends on the goat I guess.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....Isn't that hilarious? :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I sat here with tears streaming for a good 5 minutes! I can just picture it in my head!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: fainted on the milk stand?!?!?!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL aside from the enjoyment it would be to video tape that, fainters are meat goats, not milk goats. But at worse, you can get some cheap entertainment. Oh and dont pay over standard meat prices.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, on the stand the first time she tried to milk her! LOL.....

But, yeah, thinking I'm gonna pass on her. While amusing, it does not serve my purpose


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, that would be interesting, and quite entertaining to say the least... Too funny

I would pass personally, since as I understand it you won't get a whole lot from meat goats. 

By the way how is your Saanen doeling coming along?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, wow...good memory janeen  She is very slow going....and I have to keep her separate from the herd. I have her on 1/2 cup beet pulp and 1/2 cup alfalfa....and all the hay she wants, loose minerals....I am hoping over the next couple of months she will take off.
I think from now on, I buy kids at 10-12 weeks or full grown. It seems too many people don't know that cocci can be "silent". Heck, I didn't either until it happened to me 
If my saanen doesn't improve over this next year, I will sell her as a pet most likely.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha, I do try You got her about the same time I got Bella, I think that is why I remembered. 

Let's just hope your doeling starts to grow like a weed, such a shame to put all that work into her and have to sell her as a pet


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I hope she does.She has a beautiful personality. She is very friendly partly because right now I have to keep her alone  My older girls are terrible to her and she ends up kicked out of the feed and shelter. She was showing great improvement so I put her in with the other girls, then she started losing weight again, so she is "on the mend" again. :hair: The older girls really tick me off sometimes!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like you may need to get a friend for her so they can try to fend off the older girls together.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....that's a possibility  Although when I had the other younger ones with her,she bullied them around


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ah....herd dynamics. I have 2 girls (one buckling freezer bound), and one girl is MEAN. she gets to sleep separately from everyone else.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? With only 3 she acts like that?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's terrible. she's somewhat nice to her buckling, but with Missy, she gives the "I want to do damage to you" stare all the time. Missy just wants to be friends. I know....I've been told I need to add more goats to help curb the behaviour, but...no space yet. so the girls are kept separate for now....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh...that must be annoying. Are they able to see each other? I am so frustrated with the way my girls treat this saanen doeling. Makes me mad....I'm thinking I'll have to let her grow more before I put her in with them. It's so hard because I have limited space.I feel badly she is alone too  but like I said, when I had last springs babies with her, she didn't really bond with them either


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, they're about 10 ft from one another, and they can see each other. last year when we had the one shelter (the other had chickens in it), i had to tie up Buttercup inside so Missy could have her own space and not be slammed into repeatedly. i'm hoping Missy will start sticking up for herself soon..... OR tell the bf to hurry up and get a bigger piece of land so i can have more goats! lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nchen~That does make it hard. I have very limited space here too but I am hoping in the spring to expand the goat paddock by taking some of the chicken run...(it's really big) But all in all I am working on an acre....so it has to stay organized. I would love to buy another acre behind us from my neighbor someday....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I hear you. we have just under an acre too, and lots of bananas plated everywhere (they're goat crack). the bf is looking at a piece that's 7acres, but we need to sell this property before we can get the other one.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The boys paddock is beside my driveway...lol...and closer to the house but I keep it barn limed well and the smell is not bad.Someday I'd love to have pasture! For now we bring them browse all season...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can they eat the banana plants? Ooohhh 7 acres would be great!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep, they LOVE banana plants. it's goat crack. they even eat the banana flowers if I break off the petals for them. if they had their way, we'd never have any bananas.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So nchen7, not moving back to Canada? Couldn't say goodbye to your goaties.. (jk) 7 acres would be great though on the island


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...of course they wouldn't leave any! Mine are pigs too


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hahaha. they are hard to say goodbye to, aren't they? but no...I said on the chat thread that an interest job opportunity came up that I couldn't pass up. so i'm here for now...... having goat babies is my silver lining. haha


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> hahaha. they are hard to say goodbye to, aren't they? but no...I said on the chat thread that an interest job opportunity came up that I couldn't pass up. so i'm here for now...... having goat babies is my silver lining. haha


Cool! Yay! I missed that part


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Somehow I am sure that when you do move,it will end up being MORE goats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

um........nnnnnnnooooooooooo............


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....ok  Riggghhhttt....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

We will see how long that last Nchen7


----------

